# Now this was so good stuff !



## Mat (Dec 19, 2020)

My Grandmother always kept a bottle of Geritol in the ice box door shelf, I was hitting that stuff everyday.  It tasted great and was a orange color as I remember, much like a fruity flavor but about 90 percent alcohol.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 20, 2020)

I tried some too, and coincidentally, it was my Grandmother's. I was probably about 7. I don't remember it tasting fruity though...at all. 
Wonder if that's bc all the grownups told me time and again that it tasted _horrible_.


----------



## Fyrefox (Dec 23, 2020)

I've never taken Geritol, but watched Ted Mack's "Original Amateur Hour" in the long ago for which Geritol was a prime sponsor; it was hokey old-style entertainment. Back then, many of life's problems were ascribed to having "iron-poor blood."  Wouldn't it be great if a spoonful of something could really make you "feel stronger fast?"


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 23, 2020)

I did the same thing back in the 50's with a cough syrup called R.E.M. I have no idea what the letters stood for but it was so good. My mom kept the bottle in the cabinet under the sink in the bathroom. It was very easy for me to reach and take a nip while sitting on the toilet. 
Every year she would buy a new bottle. I guess she figured it evaporated. I never started the bottle but couldn't wait for someone to get a cough.


----------



## Mat (Dec 23, 2020)

A long time ago Doctors would actually tell old people to have a hot toddy once a day, my Great Grandmother was told this in the late 40s and until she passed in the early 80s she followed that advice and lived to 104.  She also dipped Garrets Blue Label snuff until she died.  Her husband in Lyrely Georgia would go off and get drunk and she would lock him in the corn crib until he sobered up.  She was a real character and I can only imagine what she saw though her eyes in 104 years.  It does make a difference what we eat and drink during our lives, her daily morning breakfast was one half of a grape fruit, one slice of toast and one egg and coffee, she never deviated from that and it was always pretty much the same things for her evening meal, which she lived alone well into her 90s.  Of course she was checked up on often but remained independent until her body just got so old she went to sleep and that was it.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 23, 2020)

Mat said:


> My Grandmother always kept a bottle of Geritol in the ice box door shelf, I was hitting that stuff everyday.  It tasted great and was a orange color as I remember, much like a fruity flavor but about 90 percent alcohol.


. You must have felt like a million bucks!!! 
surely didn’t hurt you any, cuz here you are posting!  I love it....made me laugh


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 23, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I did the same thing back in the 50's with a cough syrup called R.E.M. I have no idea what the letters stood for but it was so good. My mom kept the bottle in the cabinet under the sink in the bathroom. It was very easy for me to reach and take a nip while sitting on the toilet.
> Every year she would buy a new bottle. I guess she figured it evaporated. I never started the bottle but couldn't wait for someone to get a cough.


So what you're telling us, Ruth, potty-time turned into party-time?


----------



## terry123 (Dec 23, 2020)

My grandmother dipped Garretts also and did the hot toddy for colds.  She also believed in Vicks vapor rub.  She would want to rub it on our chests if we acted like we had a cold.  We tried to avoid her if we felt sick.  It was hard to do since she lived with us when we were younger.  But the thought of going to bed with that on our chests was enough for us to act like we were well!


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2020)

_We didn't have Geritol at home so I never tasted it, but vividly remember the TV ads for it along with Alka-Seltzer, Pepto-Bismol, and Cod's Little Liver Pills!_


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Dec 23, 2020)

terry123 said:


> My grandmother dipped Garretts also and did the hot toddy for colds.  She also believed in Vicks vapor rub.  She would want to rub it on our chests if we acted like we had a cold.  We tried to avoid her if we felt sick.  It was hard to do since she lived with us when we were younger.  But the thought of going to bed with that on our chests was enough for us to act like we were well!


I took care of a 90+ man in a nursing home and he swore by Vicks Vapo rub for “whatever ailed you”, he actually swallowed a spoonful of the stuff!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 24, 2020)

Mat said:


> My Grandmother always kept a bottle of Geritol in the ice box door shelf, I was hitting that stuff everyday.  It tasted great and was a orange color as I remember, much like a fruity flavor but about 90 percent alcohol.


Supposedly good for tired blood.  Frankly, I'll have a bit of caffeine.


----------

